# Scarecrow Fang Help Needed



## aaron_c (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey guys, I just bought the scarecrow fangs (love bites version) that come in the little heart shaped box. Problem is, they didn't come with the little stirrer or a bowl-like thing to mix the contents in, or any instructions.

Should I just put one capsule of powder and 5 droplets directly into each tooth, then let it mold to my teeth for 5 minutes? Or find a toothpick and some small container to pre-mix it in?

thanks guys, can't wait to get these things on!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Fina a container and a toothpick to mix it in. Ig you just drop it in the fang it will probaly go straight into the cavity and and wont mold right with your teeth. Make sure you don't just shove the mixture into the cavity of the fang. You want to put it on the sides and up top too.
Heres a link for instructions. You can find them at the bottom of the page. Good Luck!
Scarecrow Subtle Small Fangs


----------



## aaron_c (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

